# Feeding p's chicken breast



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I was just wondering what the pros and the cons are of feeding p's boneless, skinless, chicken breast.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Pros:Less fat, and very cheap.

Con: maybe it wont enchance your P's color?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont feed chicken just because it is more expensive than beef heart and catfish filets and wont give the color shrimp does.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I change up my p diet with chicken. Mostly chicken heart though. I figure that a bird or two have to find its way into a P's diet in the amazon. I dont usually feed breast though. I have before. I think it just has less fat thats all.

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I change up my p diet with chicken. Mostly chicken heart though. I figure that a bird or two have to find its way into a P's diet in the amazon. I dont usually feed breast though. I have before. I think it just has less fat thats all.
> 
> ~Dj


 i agree, def less fat than beefheart


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

mine love chicken and everything else.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

chicken = long stringy poop, ever notice that?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

in the 4 months i have had them i have never really seen them crap. i just fed min scollops man they love those things


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mine love chicken.i only feed them that when i run low on other food though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CoolD, your avatar cracks me up every time I see it....


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

ya that avatar is awesome


----------

